# Somethings wrong here



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ugly NoSpark

but when you look at it in terms of listing / rating is it prettier?

~CS~


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

NoSparkSparky said:


> Was hooking up a trailer and noticed something was definitely wrong on the line side! And its a 3 phase disconnect used with single. So then i had to check the meter side. Of course i had to cut a path to even get to it. Ugh. The pic with the pile of branches was everything i hacked with sawzall. The cover to the bus below the meter was held in place by scrap wood. Thankfully i didnt have to get in the side with the tree and fence against it. Damn hacks. The best part is the meter had those really thin plastic covers which was the only thing stopping it from connecting that phase to ground. Ugh hate trailer parks


I've read this three times and I've given up. Maybe you could try rewriting this and making it a little more legible. Trying to read someone's conversational English gives me a headache.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

When the plumber turns off the breaker, he disconnects the gec, guaranteeing no downstream shocks from neighbors.


----------



## NoSparkSparky (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry posts from my phone not the greatest. Mostly just wanted to post the pictures.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Well i get the 3ph gear serving 1ph NoSpark , as well as the shoddy install 

But now i'm actually curious, because i've installed 3ph disco's to serve 1ph in a pinch :whistling2: 

Not sure if it's _entirely_ kosher to do..... :001_huh:

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm not sure why he used the white wire as an ungrounded, but then taped the normal phase wire white?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah _obvious bad_ there......~CS~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

The whole point of that yellow strip is to say "YES" that is your noodle.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The guy who did this is WAY SMARTER than we think. He actually knew the neutral load was greater than the derated neutral. The guy's a genius


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm not sure why he used the white wire as an ungrounded, but then taped the normal phase wire white?



Looks like it wasnt long enough to hit the top of the breaker. Must've been a terrible pulling head and not enough brain power or muscle to get that other ungrounded conductor where it needed to be


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Looks like it wasnt long enough to hit the top of the breaker. Must've been a terrible pulling head and not enough brain power or muscle to get that other ungrounded conductor where it needed to be


You're probably right, but how? How can you have enough on the striped but not enough on the ungrounded?


----------

